# question about squirrels



## sharpshooter16 (Apr 20, 2015)

When gutting squirrels is there such thing as bile bags and scents glands you are supposed to remove?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you remove everything in the abdomen there are know scent glands the bile bag is part of the digestive tract and it come out with the guts


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Bigron is right, You take it all out and then wash it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Gut it as soon as you kill it. Slit the abdomen, up through the ribs. Pull out all the innards, including the heart, liver, kidneys and lungs. If out in the bush, leave the hide on until you get it home to keep the carcass clean. At home, Hang by one leg, front or back. Cut the skin all the way around just below the ribs. Say it is hanging by a front leg. Just grab the skin and pull the bottom half of the hide down over the back, down the back legs to the feet. Cut off the tail. Then reverse the tie to one back leg and pull the other half of the hide down over the front legs and as far down the head as you can. Then cut off all four feet and head, taking the two halves of the hide with it. Some folks do not tie the squirrel up, but just stand on the feet to get leverage to pull the hide. I find the feet always slip, and it makes a messy job. If you are trying to preserve the hide for some obscure reason, skin it out like a trapper would skin a **** or a mink ... lot of trouble that way. My grandfather used to use strips of squirrel skin for shoe laces because the skin is very tough when cured.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmmmm.... Wonder if it would work for pouches?


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

I think it would be too tough for pouches. It's seriously strong stuff when cured though as Charles said.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Hmmmm.... Wonder if it would work for pouches?


The thought of squirrel pouches makes me smile.... I would imagine they would work pretty good for heavy ammo

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

What about swamp rat pouches ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> What about swamp rat pouches ?


What a swamp rat ? a politician in Florida or Louisiana ;-)

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > What about swamp rat pouches ?
> ...


Its a big evil rodent that got our native otters to near extinction. No limit on hunting them, no hunting method is illegal.. i could use a rod and a reel to catch them if i wish. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coypu

I got some of that swamp rat hide that i dont use.. maybe it will be a my new pouch source


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

zippo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > zippo said:
> ...


Imagine reeling one of them in! Tickled me did that.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Charles has this one covered. I found step by step illustrations if you are interested. Not mine, so I'm not sure about posting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > zippo said:
> ...


Got ya, it a *nutria .... *yes, very much a problem and their is a bounty on them I believe.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the nutria are wreaking havoc in louisiana,they say they are really good to eat,i seen a segment on the show bizarre foods with Andrew Zimmern he said it was surprisingly mild,and not gamie at all


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

I allways remove the glands underneath the "armpits" as well but i never bother field dressing them. I do all that at home 

By the way: it happened on a few ocasions for the meat to have a weird smell to it even though it's real clean and the smell translates into the taste of the meat once it's cooked. Can't quite explain the taste but it's not pleasant and i found out this happens more during the winter months. Anyone else encountered this problem?? Possible explanations??

All the best!


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

MarianM said:


> I allways remove the glands underneath the "armpits" as well but i never bother field dressing them. I do all that at home
> 
> By the way: it happened on a few ocasions for the meat to have a weird smell to it even though it's real clean and the smell translates into the taste of the meat once it's cooked. Can't quite explain the taste but it's not pleasant and i found out this happens more during the winter months. Anyone else encountered this problem?? Possible explanations??
> 
> All the best!


I did have a dodgy smelling one out the freezer and I was sure it should have been as fresh as some others I put in at a similar time. I didn't end up eating anyway. Could have been like you said. Atb


----------

